# Probleme mit webdav



## demmtree (13. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem ISPConfig 3 System Webdav nach folgendem Howto installiert: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-webdav-with-mysql-authentication-on-apache2-debian-lenny

Funktioniert soweit alles auch, die mysql db wird gefunden und kann gelesen werden, ich und andere können sich mit Namen und PW einloggen, allerdings ist es nicht möglich Dateien hochzuladen. Hier mal das error.log:

```
[Wed May 13 11:08:44 2009] [error] [client 80.108.***.***] Unable to PUT new contents for /webdav/test.ics.  [403, #0]
[Wed May 13 11:08:44 2009] [error] [client 80.108.***.***] (13)Permission denied: An error occurred while opening a resource.  [500, #0]
```
und dann hier einmal der cadaver login mit anschließendem ls:

```
cadaver http://www.meinserver.org/webdav
Authentication required for webdav on server `www.meinserver.org':
Username: meinname
Password:
dav:/webdav/> ls
Listing collection `/webdav/': succeeded.
Coll:   error                                  0  Apr 15 18:22
Coll:   stats                                  0  Mai  2 02:30
       *.htaccess                              0  Apr 15 18:22
       *favicon.ico                         1406  Apr 15 18:22
       *index.html                          1861  Apr 15 18:22
       *robots.txt                            34  Apr 15 18:22
dav:/webdav/>
```

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## demmtree (16. Mai 2009)

Bin alles nochmal von vorne durchgegangen, hat aber nicht viel gebracht. Wo erwartet Apache denn den entsprechenden Ortner für die Webdav-Inhalte? Im Howto wird ein solcher Ortner gar nicht erstellt.


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2009)

Das Tutorial is ja nicht für ispconfig 3, also bei ispconfig 3 fügst Du einfach das Folgende in das apache direktiven Feld der Website ein:


```
Alias /webdav /var/www/web1/web
<Location /webdav>
DAV On
AuthBasicAuthoritative Off
AuthUserFile /dev/null
AuthMySQL On
AuthName "webdav"
AuthType Basic
Auth_MySQL_Host localhost
Auth_MySQL_User webdav_admin
Auth_MySQL_Password webdav_admin_password
AuthMySQL_DB webdav
AuthMySQL_Password_Table mysql_auth
Auth_MySQL_Username_Field username
Auth_MySQL_Password_Field passwd
Auth_MySQL_Empty_Passwords Off
Auth_MySQL_Encryption_Types PHP_MD5
Auth_MySQL_Authoritative On
require valid-user
</Location>
```
wobei Du die Zeile:

Alias /webdav /var/www/web1/web natürlich anpassen musst, die muss dann sowas sein wie:

Alias /webdav /var/clients/client0/web1/web


----------



## demmtree (17. Mai 2009)

Habe ich gemacht, funktioniert leider noch immer nicht. 

```
[Sun May 17 17:01:45 2009] [error] [client 80.108.***.***] Unable to PUT new contents for /webdav/****-uni.ics.  [403, #0]
[Sun May 17 17:01:45 2009] [error] [client 80.108.***.***] (13)Permission denied: An error occurred while opening a resource.  [500, #0]
```


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Stehst dazu noch etwas mehr im apache error log oder im error.log der webseite?


----------



## demmtree (18. Mai 2009)

nein, leider nicht. also der gestern veröffentlichte auszug stammt aus dem error.log der webseite, im apache error.log finde ich nur sowas:


```
[Mon May 18 08:05:56 2009] [error] [client 204.225.***.***] Invalid method in request \x80z\x01\x03\x01
[Mon May 18 08:08:31 2009] [error] [client 204.225.***.***] Invalid method in request \x80z\x01\x03\x01
[Mon May 18 12:13:07 2009] [error] [client 128.2.***.***] Invalid method in request \x80z\x01\x03\x01
[Mon May 18 12:15:24 2009] [error] [client 128.2.***.***] Invalid method in request \x80z\x01\x03\x01
```
Scheint aber rein zeitlich keinen Zusammenhang mit den Webdav Problemen zu geben.


----------



## demmtree (20. Mai 2009)

Kann ansonsten irgendein Admin das Thema in die Ispconfig Foren verschieben? Da ist irgendwie mehr los und das Thema ist dort eigentlich auch besser aufgehoben.


----------



## demmtree (22. Mai 2009)

push 

falls es tatsächlich nicht möglich sein sollte Webdav auf Mysql basis zu realisieren, weiß eventuell jemand ein Howto mit dem Webdav anders eingerichtet werden könnte? System läuft unter ISPconfig 3


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

Das sollte generell schon gehen. hab ich aber noch nicht gebraucht, also kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen wo genau das Konfigurationsproblem liegt. ISPConfig schreibt nur einen ganz normalen standard vhost, daran sollte es also nicht liegen. Must Du ggf, mal auf der Webseite vom webdav apache Modul oder in Google suchen, was Du zu dieser Fehlermeldung findest.


----------

